
One more thing — Google is switching all employees to Macs - s3graham
http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/02/one-more-thing-google-is-switching-all-employees-to-macs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheSecretDiaryOfSteveJobs+%28The+Secret+Diary+of+Steve+Jobs%29
======
mike-cardwell
I'm assuming this was supposed to be a joke? But it wasn't funny, and the kid
looks like a bit of a spaz, so maybe it's not. Who knows.

~~~
kevinherron
Never heard of Fake Steve Jobs before?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Lyons>

